# weathered oak hollow form



## George Watkins (Apr 24, 2011)

hello folks
here's a new piece that i've let age outside for a while- i enjoy how the oak changes in the sun and rain, then I stop the process and bring it inside.

7" wide x 5.5" tall


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice effect.  Are those actually staples?


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you

yes they are- i like letting them rust


----------



## bitshird (Apr 24, 2011)

George, that is a well executed hollow form, the staples are something different, it's a beautiful piece. How long did you leave it to the elements?


----------



## razor524 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the staples add an interesting industrial feel to it, I really like it!


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you

I left it for about 3 months Ken


----------



## David Keller (Apr 24, 2011)

Such a beautiful piece, George.  The staples and associated stains are fantastic, but I keep coming back to the form...  Fantastic!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 24, 2011)

that is a rather interesting way of thinking outside the box! very creative! How thin are your side walls? I would love to see a view from the top!


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2011)

Form, style whatever ... I think this is quite an interesting hollow form. 

At first glance I thought the staples were an engraving in Medievil lettering, or, Asian characters. The staples definitely are 'different."


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for all of your kind comments
 
seamus7227: next time I get my camera out I’ll try to remember to get a picture from above- the walls are about an 1/8" to 3/16" ......but the only way to be sure is to cut it in half!! 
 
this is my heart work (rather than head) I have always been fascinated by allowing nature to take over and my work in general doesn’t try to over control nature- I prefer my forms to move after turning and I don’t like a high polish. 
with this form I wasn’t thinking what anyone else might say i purely made it for myself and what I like


----------



## skiprat (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't take my eyes off it.  I think it is fantastic and I've never seen anything quite like it before. 
I really enjoy seeing the boxes and forms you have made.:biggrin:


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you skiprat- i think the pen work you do with s/steel etc is outstanding

I forgot to say how i ended up putting a perfectly good hollow form outside!!! when i break a piece or the form is rubbish- i sometimes put those piece's in my garden for animals to live in etc and i noticed how the diffrent woods cracked and dis coloured over time- eventually they rot away which i love as it completes the circle


----------



## markgum (Apr 25, 2011)

great work.


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your 'staples' make the hollow form look a lot like my knee did last December when I had it replaced! <GRIN>


----------



## George Watkins (May 1, 2011)

sorry its taken so long!!!

the view from above


----------

